# 69 shoulder belt covers



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Forgive me if I've already asked this question, but my 5-1/2 restoration is almost completed and I'm working on the interior. My 69 has the Dark Green interior, but was not ordered with color keyed seat belts. It has the black seat belts. Should the plastic covers that mount with the two bolts that hold the shoulder belts to the roof of the car match the headliner ( green). Or the belts ( black)? Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what color is the plastic on the outer lap belt plastics
I would go with that
I would have to say I have only seen them the same color as the belts 
in the 68 9 a bodys I have had ...75+ of em


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm buying the belts Ames sells. My set was in terrible condition and incomplete. I'm guessing they will be black since the belts are black. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Im thinkin greens the original belt color ... hmmmmmmmm
for green interior .........


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

The green belts were an upgrade over the black. It's on my Phs docs I believe. But I seem to remember the plastic covers matched the green headliner


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

greenjudge69 said:


> Forgive me if I've already asked this question, but my 5-1/2 restoration is almost completed and I'm working on the interior. My 69 has the Dark Green interior, but was not ordered with color keyed seat belts. It has the black seat belts. Should the plastic covers that mount with the two bolts that hold the shoulder belts to the roof of the car match the headliner ( green). Or the belts ( black)? Thanks


I have a 69 myself but I can't provide a reliable answer to your question (my car also has a black interior). However, there is a list of experts posted on the GTOAA web site and there's one for '69. I don't know if that person would have the answer and would answer, but it's worth a shot.

Tech Advice » GTO Association of America

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Bear. Unfortunately my car has the dark green interior, but I'll email the 69 guy at gtoaa and see what he says. Thanks again.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Look on eBay to see what’s available used. I guessing that even if green was OEM, the reproductions will not be available in green (“paint to match”). This part probably has a high survival rate as a used part.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

If you sprayed your dash pad, you could spray the covers to match.


----------

